

Show HN: A django-app for AB Testing - sid6376
https://github.com/siddharthsarda/django-abtest

======
frankwiles
Couple of comments. The lack of tests would personally keep me from using this
library, it's a pretty simple setup and relatively easy to test so it
shouldn't be too hard. Also keep in mind that hitting the database for
something like an AB test isn't going to perform very well at large scale.
Finally, you're reimplementing a built in Django feature with your
get_or_create_* functions. Just call Model.objects.get_or_create(...) no
reason to rebuild that particular wheel.

~~~
sid6376
Thanks a lot for the comments. Adding tests was in my todo list. Maybe I could
use redis for storing the AB tests?

~~~
sid6376
I have implemented the changes related to your comment using django's built
get_or_create function. Thanks

